# Hallo zusammen



## fl4m3 (5 Juli 2006)

Hallo ich bin der fl4m3 bin zwar schon länger hier angemeldet habe aber das Board aus den Augen verloren gehabt :-(
Naja werde probieren das mit vielen schönen Posts wieder gut zumachen!
Den ein oder anderen müsste ich eigentlich kennen?

Naja also nochmal ein HALLO



Gruss fl4m3


----------



## freak123 (5 Juli 2006)

Hallo schatzi auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen und viel spaß hier 

man sieht sich ja überall jetzt


----------



## fl4m3 (5 Juli 2006)

Oh hi süßer du auch hier!? :-D
Also jetzt glaube bin ich auf jeden mir bekannten Board angemeldet!
Nene wir halts Mods kommen eben rum so ist das nun mal!

ps: Danke für das herzliche Willkommen

Gruss fl4m3


----------



## Muli (5 Juli 2006)

Hallo fl4m3, bin deinem Nick auch schon auf ein paar anderen Boards begegnet! Schön das es dich auch hierher verschlagen hat! Dann will ich dich mal in meiner bekannt liebenswerten Art und Weise Willkommen heissen und auf einen regen Austausch an Celeb-Material!

Frohes Posten und liebe Grüße,

Muli!


----------



## fl4m3 (6 Juli 2006)

Hallo Muli joa deinem Namen bin ich auch schon öfters über den Weg gelaufen ;-)
Ne freu jetzt auch hier meine Posts zeigen zu dürfen!

Werde meinen Spass haben



Gruss fl4m3


----------

